# je viens d'étudier ( venir de + infinitif )



## Judi27

Buen dia,
Me gustaria saber cual es la explicacion gramatica de esta oracion:
Je viens *d'étudier* *=*Yo vengo *a *estudiar
Entonces como se diria : "*Yo voy a estudiar*" ? (Presente)
y "*Yo vengo de estudiar*" ? (Presente)
Gracias,
Judi


----------



## yserien

Je viens d'étudier = Yo acabo de estudiar. (en el sentido de que hace un momento estabas estudiando.)
Yo voy a estudiar = je vais étudier.

Judi, yo soy un estudiante de francés. Espera mas respuestas. Esto es para que te hagas una idea.(Ah ! otra cosa! el yo es facultativo en español, ya sabes)


----------



## Domtom

yserien said:


> (Ah ! otra cosa! el yo es facultativo en español, ya sabes)


 
Creo que en general la cosa es como sigue:

Moi, je = yo

je = yo

Ejemplos:

*Moi, je* suis un débutant = *Yo* soy un principiante

*Je* suis un débutant = *Yo* Soy un principiante

-


----------



## Judi27

yserien said:


> Je viens d'étudier = Yo acabo de estudiar. (en el sentido de que hace un momento estabas estudiando.)
> Yo voy a estudiar = je vais étudier.
> 
> Judi, yo soy un estudiante de francés. Espera mas respuestas. Esto es para que te hagas una idea.(Ah ! otra cosa! el yo es facultativo en español, ya sabes)


 

Todavia no me quedo claro como se dice correctamente :
Vengo (yo vengo) (con el deseo de) *a *estudiar (Presente)
Sobre lo de facultativo o no, me parece que tampoco es un error incluirlo en la oracion....
Judi


----------



## Conchita57

Judi27 said:


> Todavia no me quedo claro como se dice correctamente :
> Vengo (yo vengo) (con el deseo de) *a *estudiar (Presente)
> Judi


 
Esta ya es otra frase y se puede traducir por: "Je viens pour étudier" o: "Je viens étudier".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Judi,

Vengo a estudiar: *je viens étudier* ( o *pour étudier*, si quieres insistir en el motivo de tu presencia en un sitio).

Que yo sepa, facultativo quiere decir que puedes o no usarlo. Pero reconoce que en español, el uso de los pronombres sujetos recargan la frase, salvo que (como te lo señala Domtom) quieras insistir en el sujeto. En francés, al contrario, tenemos que ponerlos. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Judi27 said:


> Todavia no me quedo claro como se dice correctamente :
> Vengo (yo vengo) (con el deseo de) *a *estudiar (Presente)
> Sobre lo de facultativo o no, me parece que tampoco es un error incluirlo en la oracion....
> Judi


Pues claro que no es un error, por eso digo que es facultativo.
*Je suis venu/e ici pour étudier, connâitre le français.
A partir du 1èr Janvier je vais étudier français comme un fou/folle.
*En todo caso espera un poco, te lloverán más respuestas.


----------



## Judi27

Conchita57 said:


> Esta ya es otra frase y se puede traducir por: "Je viens pour étudier" o: "Je viens étudier".


 
Perdon, me confundi en mi segunda respuesta, me referia a "*Voy a estudiar*" (Presente)
Verbo : *IR*
Présent 
(yo) *voy*
(tú) *vas*
(él) *va*
(ns) *vamos*
(vs) *vais*
(ellos) *van*

Lo de "Vengo a estudiar" me quedo bien claro  
Judi


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> los pronombres sujetos


 
Según Fernando Lázaro Carreter, es un error llamar "pronombres personales" a _yo, tú, él, nosotros, vosotros, ellos_. Son, de hecho, "nombres personales", porque pronombre sustituye al nombre, pero... ¿a quién sustituye _yo_? A nadie, ya es en sí un nombre. O espera, ahora no sé si él se refería sólo a _yo_, o bien a cada una de las seis palabras.

Pregunta a los francófonos:

¿Existe en francés este mismo matiz, o siguen con la idea de englobar dentro de pronombres la palabra _yo _(_je_)?

(Claro que igual me estoy saliendo del presente hilo.)

-


----------



## Judi27

yserien said:


> Pues claro que no es un error, por eso digo que es facultativo.


 

jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Gévy

Voy A estudiar: je vais étudier

Yserien te lo había dicho ya, pero si lo que buscabas era también conjugarlo:

je vais étudier
tu vas étudier
il /elle/on va étudier
nous allons étudier
vous allez étudier
ils/elles vont étudier

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Judi27

Gévy said:


> Voy A estudiar: je vais étudier
> 
> Yserien te lo había dicho ya, pero si lo que buscabas era también conjugarlo:
> 
> je vais étudier
> tu vas étudier
> il /elle/on va étudier
> nous allons étudier
> vous allez étudier
> ils/elles vont étudier
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


 

No lo puedo creer....entonces en mi guia de estudio, el autor tiene un error al escribir que :
*Je viens d'étudier          =**Yo vengo a estudiar*

​
Gracias,
Judi.


----------



## Gévy

Pues sí, aparentemente hay un error:

Je viens d'étudier: *acabo de* estudiar


----------



## yserien

Judi27 said:


> No lo puedo creer....entonces en mi guia de estudio, el autor tiene un error al escribir que :
> *Je viens d'étudier          =**Yo vengo a estudiar*
> 
> 
> Gracias,
> Judi.




Pues eso, ya te lo ha dicho Gévy, igual lo has interpretado  mal, mira a ver..-


----------



## whilburg

Hola
Estaba leyendo un texto y encontré esta expresión "ils vient de mourir" . Supongo que quiere decir "él murió" pero me llamó la atención el uso de del verbo "venir" en la oración, y quería preguntar si tiene alguna otra traducción.

Saludos y gracias, de verdad este foro es muy, muy útil


----------



## Paquita

La respuesta está en el diccionario: venir - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com 


*venir de faire [qch]* _loc v_ (indique l'antériorité)acabar de [+ infinitivo] _vi + prep_



¿Lo intentas?


----------



## whilburg

cierto, ahí está, gracias


----------



## Jbarrezueta

Judi27 said:


> Buen dia,
> Me gustaria saber cual es la explicacion gramatica de esta oracion:
> Je viens *d'étudier* *=*Yo vengo *a *estudiar
> Entonces como se diria : "*Yo voy a estudiar*" ? (Presente)
> y "*Yo vengo de estudiar*" ? (Presente)
> Gracias,
> Judi


Bonjour, segun pude revisar en francés, para el uso de *"venir de" + Verbo*, existen dos tipos conjugaciones: 1. pasado reciente (presente), 2. pasado reciente (imperfecto).  En francés se llaman *1.* PASSÉ RÉCENT(PRÉSENT): Je viens d'étudier: Yo acabo/vengo de estudiar *2.* PASSÉ RÉCENT (IMPARFAIT): Je venais d'étudier: yo acababa/venía de estudiar. Aqui el link donde te explica en detalle: ¿Cómo se conjugan los tiempos verbales en francés?

PD: Espero haber aportado a responder tu pregunta, y disculpas si estoy reiterando algo que ya se respondio.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Acabar de" es la traducción perfecta. Pero puede haber otras opciones. En este caso: "Él ha muerto recientemente", "Él murió hace poco". En caso de que ya se sepa de quién estamos hablando, sería mejor omitir el pronombre personal en la traducción.


----------

